# June Contest



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

It's just me or there are less entries than last month?

I can recognise some photos, like Burd or ilchiwolf (or something), yoshmom, creat always has some awesome photos, but I'm not sure which one is his... >_>! I found easy Cooperabian's photo as well... Hmmmm who to vote! The pictures are great!!! XD

I loved the cat photo looking at the aquarium, who took that photo btw? If I had to guess I would say Tisia, cus she (?) has a betta almost looking like that...


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

she is correct, but I don't have any cats  I do have a photo in the contest though, lol


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Now you got me real curious, I've been trying to figure out which photo is yours... dang it!!! :V


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, it's in a thread I made a couple days ago


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

How do I enter?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

too late to enter for june, but on the main page on the right it shows the contest stuff, where it says "vote now" it'll say something about entering during the first couple weeks of each month


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish that after you make a vote you can still look at the photos XD


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, I've started waiting till the last couple of days to vote, lol


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

Yeh I liked the cat one to because i have cats


----------

